# 2007 Speedster S20 Cracks



## Nurse_Flash (Sep 1, 2008)

Any intel would be greatly appreciated...

I purchased a new 2007 Speedster S20 about 30 days ago. It was on closeout and so I couldn't resist. I've put a total of 10 miles on the bike as per my little computer...today I decided to get ready for a nice holiday ride and so I broke out the wax. 

The ride was called off after I discovered three small cracks on the frame located at the intersection of the horizontal top tube and the seat tube at the weld. The cracks are easily felt with a finger tip and I can catch my finger nail on them. 

Anyone else experience this? I read another post from a while back and the poster mentioned a similar problem. I would think something this is considered abnormal...anyone here have experience with Scott and warranty issues?

I'm feeling a little empty here as I have not had the chance to even scuff the tires. :frown5:


----------



## Nurse_Flash (Sep 1, 2008)

*Follow up...*

Good news from Scott...

I brought the bike back to the dealer for inspection. Two hours later I received a call...apparently there is a problem with some of the 07 Speedsters regarding the carbon seat stays...

Anyway...I get a new 2009 Speedster 10 replacement frame set under warranty. I have to pay for the swap. This was an effortless deal...of course I would have preferred to not have experienced this at all but Scott came through.

Thought you might want to know...

Safe ride...


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

Why are you paying for the swap? If it is a brand new bike from the dealer then they should do the swap for free, especially if they want to keep you as a customer. Scott honored the warranty on the frame, now the dealer should honor thier end of it. Just my two cents work.


----------



## Nurse_Flash (Sep 1, 2008)

js1221 said:


> Why are you paying for the swap? If it is a brand new bike from the dealer then they should do the swap for free, especially if they want to keep you as a customer. Scott honored the warranty on the frame, now the dealer should honor thier end of it. Just my two cents work.


I said the same thing. In the fine print of Scott's warranty jargon it states that the "owner is responsible for labor"

The dealer normally charges $120 but offered to do the swap and set me up for $60

I think it's fair...


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

As long as you think it is fair, then who am I to say anything about it... FWIW I just got an 09 Speedster S20 last Friday and I love it. It is my first road bike, I spent most of my time on a mountain bike, and has opened a whole new world of biking for me. I actually will be doing a two day 150 mile bike to the beach next month. I hope you like your new bike.


----------



## Nurse_Flash (Sep 1, 2008)

*Me too*



js1221 said:


> As long as you think it is fair, then who am I to say anything about it... FWIW I just got an 09 Speedster S20 last Friday and I love it. It is my first road bike, I spent most of my time on a mountain bike, and has opened a whole new world of biking for me. I actually will be doing a two day 150 mile bike to the beach next month. I hope you like your new bike.



Thats awesome...I've been riding mountain for many years. I moved to the south and there are apparently more snakes then you can shake a stick at...and I am afraid of snakes...so I bought the S20. I still have my XC but I stay of the trails during the summer...too hot anyway.

Have you done any miles on the S20? You will love it...very light...at least it feels light to me as I am used to a 28 pound bike. The first thing I noticed was how responsive the bike is...pedal and you are gone. I can hammer up steep inclines in a seat position as the bike just seems to want to suck you up the hill. The same on downhill...the bike runs away. I think the steering is very responsive and I have to get used to it...I am still a little twitchy and will probably stay away from group rides until I master the steering. The bike seems to corner nicely too. Overall its a great bike regardless of price...the price makes it that much better.

I was going to step up to the CR1 but at my level of play I could not see spending another $1000 to save 3lbs. I think after riding this one for a while I will be able to appreciate a carbon bike...at that point I'll probably step up.

What do you think of the saddle? I did not like it...I purchased a Velo Pronto SL and a new post with no offset...other then that I am leaving the bike stock.

Enjoy the ride and be safe!


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

Funny you should mention snakes; I was riding my MTB this morning with my wife and another rider when I rode right up on a large 3 foot garder snake laying right in the middle of the trail. It was laying right down the middle , which probably saved it. I passed it before realizing it was a snake and by the time I did and yelled "snake" the other rider had also ridden passed it. My wife slid to a stop before getting to the it; she hates snakes too. I walked back to the snake to see what kind it was and watched it move off the trail and under a tree. Then, it reared up to almost half its length and climbed into the low hanging branches of the tree. I watched it climb up into the tree and out onto a branch. After that we just headed back down the trail and continued on our way. I thought it was pretty cool.

I have only managed to put 78 miles on my S20 in three rides, tomorrow I am going on a 60 mile ride so that will be interesting. I was really pleased with the performance of the bike and its handling. I looked at a CR1 Team but figured the S20 was good enough for me for now. I ride a Scott Spark 30 MTB, so I already have one carbon bike. Regarding the saddle, it is the same one that I have on my Spark so I am somewhat used to the shape. Of course, with the MTB we spend less time on the saddle then with the road bike but then again my lycra road shorts have a lot more padding. I am still looking at getting my road bike properly fitted at the the LBS and then I may do some changes to the seatpost and saddle but for now I am leaving it stock also.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Nurse_Flash said:


> I said the same thing. In the fine print of Scott's warranty jargon it states that the "owner is responsible for labor"
> 
> The dealer normally charges $120 but offered to do the swap and set me up for $60
> 
> I think it's fair...


That's fair. No one swaps stuff for free, usally. At least they offered you a discount which is nice. Moral of the story? Learn to do your own wrenching now.This was the perfect time to do it as everything is cut cable wise to fit.

You would need very minimal tools as well. Now, get the Park Tool book or Zinns, a small bike tool kit and start learning.

I did. 5 yrs ago I could never breakdown a bike completely or really new install a new derailluer. Well, now I can do anything but facing and blled hydro brakes. I even can true my wheels! 

It's fun as well. You learn by messing things up. Then try to fix it. If you can't, then go to the LBS. Watch the mech and ask him how to do it. pay him a few bucks or a gift and your good to go!


----------



## Nurse_Flash (Sep 1, 2008)

DIRT BOY said:


> That's fair. No one swaps stuff for free, usally. At least they offered you a discount which is nice. Moral of the story? Learn to do your own wrenching now.This was the perfect time to do it as everything is cut cable wise to fit.
> 
> You would need very minimal tools as well. Now, get the Park Tool book or Zinns, a small bike tool kit and start learning.
> 
> ...



Hey! Awesome advice...I had to take my mountain bike in the other day to have the bottom bracket tightened...I'd love to learn more about bikes. 

What kind of money do I need to spend on tools?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Nurse_Flash said:


> Hey! Awesome advice...I had to take my mountain bike in the other day to have the bottom bracket tightened...I'd love to learn more about bikes.
> 
> What kind of money do I need to spend on tools?


Performance bike has their big kit for $129 on sale. So trakes off 10% as well right now.

*Spin Doctor Pro Tool Kit
*http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=24112&estore_ID=1847

Small kit is $49.99


----------



## Laursen (Oct 16, 2007)

Two of my friends both bought a 2007 Scott S20. Both of them have experienced cracks in the frame, not sure where the cracks appeared. One of my friends had the S20 frame replaced by a CR1 frame by the dealer. The other has just discovered the cracks...

They were also told that Scott had problems with the S20 frames... I believe they were told that as many as 1 out of 5 had problems...


----------



## Nurse_Flash (Sep 1, 2008)

I was tempted to upgrade to the carbon frame but my dealer gave me retail numbers so I opted for the same frame. Its been three weeks and I am still waiting for the S10 to arrive.


----------

